# Osta-gain's huge labor day sale - can't beat this!!!!!



## maniac0614 (Aug 29, 2012)

*LABOR DAY 
BLOWOUT SALE

THAT IS RIGHT 45% OFF EVERYTHING

OSTA-GAIN WILL BE HAVING A
45% OFF EVERYTHING FOR A LIMITED TIME ONLY

USE CODE
?Freedom?
TO SAVE 45% OFF

SALE WILL END ON 9/5/12

HERE IS YOUR CHANCE TO STOCK UP
THESE ARE THE BEST PRICES THAT YOU WILL NOT FIND ANYWHERE ELSE!!!

BIGGEST SALE OF THE YEAR
DON?T MISS OUT

Research Purposes Only And Not For Human Consumption
*



*OSTA-GAIN.COM*​


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 30, 2012)

*BIGGEST SALE OF THE YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!
OSTA-GAIN.COM

USE CODE 
"Freedom"
To save 45% OFF*


----------



## osta-president (Aug 30, 2012)

This is the biggest sale in Osta-Gain history. You will never see these prices again. Now is your time to stock up.


----------



## osta-president (Aug 31, 2012)

USE CODE 
"Freedom"
To save 45% OFF   

Osta-Gain


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 1, 2012)

Biggest sale anywhere!


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 3, 2012)

Sale ending 9/5


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 3, 2012)

maniac0614 said:


> biggest sale anywhere!





osta-president said:


> use code
> "freedom"
> to save 45% off
> 
> osta-gain



bump


----------



## osta-president (Sep 3, 2012)

Unbelievable response to the sale. But we are pretty much giving everything away. This is our way 1x a year to thank our loyal customers and give new customers a chance to try our products so we can earn their repeat business.


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 4, 2012)

Should we extend this sale guys?


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 5, 2012)

Sale is still good for today!


----------



## osta-president (Sep 5, 2012)

After Labor Day sale still going.


----------

